# Colorado Lot for sale, full utilities, coach house



## RGrimes (May 10, 2018)

3/4 acre lot located in a mountain community in southwest Colorado. Situated at 9500 feet in the community of Arrowhead Ranch. Google map locator (1451 Spruce Rd, Cimarron Colorado) Equipped for RV use, the lot has water, electricity, phone and high speed internet, septic system, level gravel parking and patio, 10x20 ft insulated building used as coach house. Community is a mixture of RV use and permanent homes. Homes in the community range from simple to million dollar + log homes with some occupied year round. Gorgeous views of the snow capped San Juan mountains from this lot. Part of the lot is in an Aspen Grove and the rest in a meadow. Deer frequently graze in the meadow. A HOA maintains the property and provides a lot of open space between approximately 800 lots. The community offers very nice amenities including:

Maintained roads

Volunteer fire department with firehouse and necessary equipment

Volunteer first responder network connected to Gunnison, Colorado emergency services

Helipad for medical air ambulance

Maintenance building with all necessary equipment to maintain roads

Inn with several guest rooms and a very nice restaurant and bar

Horse riding stables

Stocked fishing lakes

Fresh water system

Phone and internet system

Active Snowmobile club for winter recreation

Asking $69,000


----------

